# It was beautiful this weekend... no squirrels though.



## enso (Nov 22, 2009)

I went out hunting this weekend. I was out by sunrise, sitting down against some trees close to a swamp. I hunted for about 6 hours. In that time I saw two squirrels, around the same time. They both ran down the trunk of a tree, crossed the ground briefly, and then went back up into a different tree. I was carrying a 12 gauge fully choked. Unfortunately, the squirrels were too far to have an ethical shot. This is the fourth time I have been out hunting. The first two were with my dog (not a hunting dog) but he didn't help matters and so now I leave him home. The third time I shot one squirrel, my first. But I also saw about 5 other squirrels that day, took a shot on one but missed. This weekend, though, I only saw two, and didn't have a shot on either. I thought they would be more active as it ended up reaching near 60 degrees that afternoon here in mid-southern Michigan. But it was windy. I can't help but think this had something to do with it. Not only were the squirrels impossible to hear (this is how I shot my first squirrel as I heard him come up behind me), but with all the movement in the trees and branches, I felt lucky to even have spotted the two I did. Is it even worth going squirrel hunting when it is that windy? Also, if I had to do it over again, I think I would've stalked those squirrels I did see to their trees and camped out there for a while. But I thought for sure I would see more than I did.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I watch several in the yard/neighborhood.
They are at highest numbers in about a decade.
2-3 in a quarter mile most years come mid winter with oak mast providing bulk of diet , when available.
Cats and hawks and auto's are biggest killers around me from my observations.
If not for having a squirrel dog and other untrained dogs I'd kill a couple squirrels when numbers are up like this year and last..

Their activities beyond basic feeding vary.
Chasing each other and nest building when not lounging seem important.
With a cold snap approaching fresh leaves to nests factor ,and after a soaking rain too.
Sunning downwind side of trees in cold winds can be seen and if rain is a long one activity throughout the day.
Sometimes head down on the lee side of a tree with tail over their backs in a heavy downpour.
Other times head up.
While their range is not great to us ,to a squirrel they cover a generous territory depending on resources.
One day all seven will be here and the next day only two or three and later none for a day or two.
Same squirrels but nomadic at times.
Routes are often the same though and by watching them locating activity can be easier.
One day activities are consolidated and multiple squirrels hang in one area and another see's them scattered.
Nests here get rotated.
Whether flea related, dodging predators,(I have seen a hawk crash a nest at first light) or food sourced or wind or temps...I don't know.
Some get worked on but not used the same night while others do.
Soon the regular pair of hawks are due to return and that will change behavior if they return.
Lots of woods and older oaks around but the edges and open areas are utilized more for feeding ,even with the majority of squirrels being blacks and grays.
No den tree close but would be worth watching if hunting.
Once out of nests they range a distance during the day , and return at dark thirty unless working on nests prior.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would have thought the same thing weather wise! But think how many days sitting in our tree blinds or box blinds and see no deer. Or the days you know for sure your gonna limit out on ducks and geese or me worrying if i brought enough shells because i know that i am going to have my barrel red hot on crows! But laugh as the day winds down and nothing happened! But i look at it this way as i get older-I am thankful for everyday i get to be in the fields or woods or on the water. And just taking in nature and the sounds and the smells and escaping for that short time everything that life throws at us. So in fact if we look at it like that you had a great hunt...


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

A buddy and I got into a few. Mainly in cottonwood trees.


----------



## enso (Nov 22, 2009)

Wallis said:


> A buddy and I got into a few. Mainly in cottonwood trees.
> View attachment 206249


Is that your "buddy" in the picture? S/he still looks like s/he's barking at them....


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Lol, yeah he's my buddy for sure. He does a good job for a deaf 14 year old. He has a cloudy eye too, so he doesn't follow them very good from tree to tree anymore but if he barks treed you can bet there is a dignified rat in the close vicinity.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

They should be moving Sunday.. Even if you don't score better than housework!!!


----------

